# Climate Control Bulbs



## Wallaby (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi all, any idea of the part number and how easy it is to change the bulbs in the console that light the climate control display on a 2003 uk x-trail. Cheers Wallaby


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

judging by yout name you are in the land down under. Check the Aussie Xtrail forum. It has lots of tech tips and DIY info. You can also contact the fellow who runs it. He really knows his stuff.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ERBell said:


> judging by yout name you are in the land down under..


Nope LOL  Check the model name of his exy 

The process of changing the bulbs for the climate control is far from easy, you basically need to take the dash apart and then take the climate control unit itself apart as well to get to the bulbs. This unit will be hard pressed (no screws) so it is quite a risky task as you can actually break it in the process.

There is no DIY for this cause I doub't anyone would try it. I did and I spend the entire day changing one bulb.

This is a job for your local auto electrician mate, just don't take it to the dealer cause they'll charge you a fortune.


----------



## Wallaby (Nov 27, 2007)

Was easy, remove centre console side panels unscrew unit from mounting frame and the lights push in, no need to de-construct unit.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Wallaby said:


> Was easy, remove centre console side panels unscrew unit from mounting frame and the lights push in, no need to de-construct unit.



It tooked you 4 years to confirm that was easy to change the bulbs or 4 years to change the bulbs?

I m confused  lol :givebeer:


----------

